# Can a facility bill 59000 along with the MD?



## mar53tha (Feb 26, 2009)

When a woman has an amniocentesis (59000) can both the provider and the facility bill for this CPT?  I know they can both bill for their component of the acompanying echo guidance (76946), but I don't see where the facility can bill for the amnio - it seems to be a professional service only.

Thanks in advance for any help with this!

Martha


----------



## jmarjenhoff (Mar 3, 2009)

Not unless the physician who performed the amnio is a hospital employee
and the facility  bills for him.  The code is for a provider's services only.


----------



## kevbshields (Mar 4, 2009)

If the amnio is done OP in the facility setting, it will be billed out according to the OPPS rules.  The facility supplied the "technical" portion of the amnio and is due for its reimbursement.  The CPT will likely be billed out on the UB, and yes, there is a facility portion to this code--it is not exclusively 'professional fee'.


----------

